
Ask HN: How old is the average reader of HN? - titusblair
I posted a question about what advice you would give your younger self the other day on HN and it got me thinking about what the average age of HN readers is.  If you want to participate please post your age, I am 41. Thanks!<p>If you want to see the other post about advice for your younger self it&#x27;s here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12337537
======
LolWolf
20

